# Rescued pigeon dragging its wing



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi all, just joined this forum. 
The other day I found a wild pigeon in town that couldn't fly. His left wing was dragging along the floor. I couldn't just leave him there, so I decided to take him home in a box. I put him in an old hamster cage with some saw dust for comfort and bought him seed and a container for water. I brought him to the vet the following day and he suggested I take him to a specialist. I was afraid he wasn't drinking so yesterday I took him out and wrapped him in a blanket and fed him drops of water from a syringe. Apart from his wing he seems in great spirits. Yesterday I was talking to a friend who keeps pigeons and he told me to give him a few days rest and see does the wing start to raise back up itself. Any help and advice would be great as I am a complete novice and really want to do my best to get this little fella better


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you pls post a photo? Wing could be strained or sprained or broken. Or the bird might just be exhausted or need vitamins. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

This is Pidge


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Also the vet weighed him and he is 300g, which he said was underweight?


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Little Pidge


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a pretty bird! People here might be able to suggest how to wrap the wing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The vet you've been to, is obviously not an avian one. Will it be possible to take him to an avian vet that will know how to wrap the wing the proper way? If not done correctly, he will never be able to fly again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The wing is broken and if not set soon, will heal as it is. If you cannot find an avian vet, maybe you can wrap it in a figure 8 to at least give it some support, and to help it to heal the best that it can. He will not be releasable, as it it unlikely that he will ever be able to fly well enough, judging by the way he is holding that wing in that picture. But it can be made more comfortable and hopefully heal better than it is now.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If he is not releasable, would you like to adopt him? Our beloved Phoebe was not releasable after her broken wing but was the best pet and family member ever.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By bringing it into alignment, you will help it to heal better, and also relieve some of the pain from having it dragging like that.
Here are some videos to give you an idea of a figure 8 wrap. The last one is a double figure 8.

Videos Wing Wrap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-DeKA0gRLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_mzQg8Prok

Fig. 88 splint
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1asSfcxQsgM


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thank you for posting the videos!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> jay3, thank you for posting the videos!



Welcome


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for all your help guys. I'm going to try my best to get him to an avian vet today. My dad and I tried to wrap him up but he wriggled out. So I'm best just waiting for someone with experience, I was also afraid it would set wrong. As for adopting him I'd love to, I've grown very fond of the little fella, but I don't think my Mam would be too happy? We'll see ? Il let you know what the vet says later


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

So I rang the vet, she said to bring him over. When I got there she thought I was just dropping him of and leaving him, she said if there is nothing they can do you're looking at euthanasia. There was no way I was leaving him there. She did suggest a specialist, so I am going to contact her tomorrow, when they open.The vet would not wrap his wing. But did give him a pain killer. How can you tell if I pigeon is in pain? So should I attempt to wrap it myself?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would never drop off a pigeon to a vet. We adopted wonderful Phoebe because our local wildlife "rescue" just euthanizes pigeons. We took her to an avian vet and let them know she was our very special pet, not just a feral. If they will not fix the bird and not just euthanize would try again wrapping the wing as Jay3 suggested. Wrapping the wing will reduce any discomfort or pain and the bird will heal very quickly. After wrapping the wing keep the bird in a small cage so he or she cannot flap until it heals. Thank you for helping!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I found these drawings an easy to understand process to follow, it's from a wild rehab site. Together with the videos it may help if you're a little unsure.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

FredaH, thank you for posting the drawings!


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

I tried my best but he was very wriggley. I feel it has to be lifted up more. Il try again tomorrow, I feel I stressed him out a bit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't easy at first. It takes practice. I would undo it, as the wing needs to be held in the normal position it would be if held against his body. In an unnatural position, it may cause him more pain. You don't need to go so far down on the wing. Just wrap the top half. That should hold it in place.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

I feel like I did a lot better this time round, couldn't really get a good photo. Il try again later. I feel like he hates me now poor little fella.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a neat job actually and as long as his wing is supported he'll feel more comfortable - it doesn't look tight either. They do get rather stressed but there's no other way to help him, you just have to get on with the job in hand and he can relax afterwards eh? He's lovely isn't he? I'm so glad your helping him, thank you Claire.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Freda! Yes it was quite difficult and I felt terrible but I just kept thinking it's for his own good. I actually don't know if it's a male, how do you tell? How often should I change his bandage? I've grown pretty attached to little guy, don't think he'll be going anywhere  Apart from his wing, he's in good spirits, well I think? he's eating and drinking. And as the days pass he seems more relaxed. Is there anything else I could be doing for him? Thanks for all your help


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Without a DNA test it's hard to tell Claire and even more so with just one. With two or more you may see courting behaviour and dancing but with one you're not likely to see that, although the males do show out to us humans but again not all do. Two of my three males show out to me and dance while the third one actively chases them off if he sees them doing that to mum, lol. DNA testing at this ones age will involve plucking five feathers or cutting a nail a little short to get some blood to test, you can't use moulted feathers either. They test them here at a cost of £15
http://www.animalgenetics.us/Avian/Avian-Index.asp

As a real treat he'd like some crushed raw peanuts, not too many as he'll get fat and crushing them with a rolling pin or the like will make them easier for him to eaat.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Claire, great job! He or she will appreciate you a lot when feeling better!


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Il leave the DNA testing for now, I don't want to cause Pidge anymore stress. He is not liking his bandage and constantly pecks at it, im guessing he'll get used to it though? I was thinking about going out today and buying him a bigger cage, like one for a guinea pig? or should I leave him in the smaller one for now?Thanks again for all the advice, I'd be lost if I hadn't found this forum!


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

@cwebster I'm hoping he does! I'm excited to see him feel a little better and get to see his personality. Should I be giving him any kind of vitamins or medication?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When Phoebe had her broken wing, after sghe came home from the get, she recovered without any meds in a small cage so she couldnt flap but later we hsd her checked out and dewormed. The vet gave her meloxicam at first for pain because her wing was surgically stitched. She was nearly decapitated so the vet stitched her neck closed. When we first found her, she was being fed through a slit in her neck by people where I work! Hope your cute pigeon recovers quickly like Phoebe did. She never could fly much but still seemed to be happy all the time. Do you have a name yet?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use indoor rabbit cages for mine Claire, they're nice and roomy and they can flap their wings in them without obstruction. A pair are quite happy to live in one of these and it's not overcrowded. I get mine from the Zooplus site, sometimes they have special offers and you can get them for £20-25. 



















http://www.zooplus.co.uk/esearch.htm#q=Rabbit cages


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Claire, you did a good job with the wrapping. Don't worry about changing it, you can just leave it on. But he will probably work it off himself and you will have to re-apply it. You will probably get a lot of practice wrapping a wing. LOL. Looks good though.

Freda, I love your cages. I haven't seen them exactly like yours around here, but they probably do have them. I'm going to have to look. I like the dog crates I use, but then have to put up sides to block the thrown seed from coming out. You have nice sides on yours. I do have one a lot like yours, but the sides are much higher, and I don't like that, so never use it. Looks like they would be living in a cellar apartment. LOL.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

@cwebster
Poor phoebe she was so lucky she found you!! Sounds like she was in a really bad way! It really shows there's so much kindness and hope in the world!! I've called him Pidge ?
@freda that are exactly what I'm looking for! Is it to early to put him in a bigger cage?
@jaya I feel like I'm getting better already, il be a pro in no time  He kept kicking and getting his foot stuck in the bandage, so I had to adjust it a bit. He seems happy enough now. He is even letting me pet him. I'm so lucky I have this week off work, so I can keep an eye on him.
I went to the pet shop and got him a multi vitamin and mineral liquid tonic. So il start him on that tomorrow.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Jay, they're nice and big and easy to clean because you can take the cage part off. I don't use towelling on their 'draw bridges' now, I use folded newspaper that I peg on. I knew the towelling was a risk but being me I waited too long and poor little Gandalf ended up hanging by a claw from a thread one day - luckily I was actually in there at the time. I don't use bowls either now just milk jugs, as you know, and there's very little seeds around now. You can tip a nice amount of cleaner in the trays and get out every bit of dander from the corners, I use diluted hibiscrub (chlorhexadine) smells lovely and always reminds me of when I had my babies. Added bonus.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't think it's too early Claire, I put my babes into those cages once they outgrew exactly what you have yours in now, if they couldn't walk around and explore I moved them to the rabbit cage. I still kept a nest area in case they wanted it with a small teddy for snuggles and a reptile heat mat under the cage. Wasn't long before they abandoned the teddy for a brick, you can wrap newspaper around the brick if you think it might be too cold for little feet though. Easier to clean too. Raise the cage about an inch off of the heat mat though because it can warp the tray and with feathers in a house too they don't need the heat mat for long.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey guys ??
Just a quick update on Pidge.
It's been 4 days now and the bandage has lasted, he hasn't been able to peck it off  How often should I change his bandage? Or should I try leave it as long as possible? He still has a great appetite and for the first time the other night, I heard a little cooing  His poo's are white and green, they used to be a lot darker. Is this because now he is on a better diet? Should I give him some apple cider vinegar or garlic in his water? I heard these are great for their digestive systems? I also got Pidge a new house. One more question, is bathing out of the question until he gets his bandages off? Thanks in advance ??


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really lovely bird! Glad to hear that Pidge us doing well. Thank you again ClaireK for helping him!


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Claire K said:


> Hey guys ??
> Just a quick update on Pidge.
> It's been 4 days now and the bandage has lasted, he hasn't been able to peck it off  How often should I change his bandage? Or should I try leave it as long as possible? He still has a great appetite and for the first time the other night, I heard a little cooing  His poo's are white and green, they used to be a lot darker. Is this because now he is on a better diet? Should I give him some apple cider vinegar or garlic in his water? I heard these are great for their digestive systems? I also got Pidge a new house. One more question, is bathing out of the question until he gets his bandages off? Thanks in advance ??


Don't remove the bandage for 2-3 weeks. Unless the break is splinted, you'll just rebreak it. There will probably be some contracture, but it's likely he'll never fly again anyway. Some physical therapy can help once the bone is healed. And no bathing until the bandage is off.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Bootface


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you got a new cage. A door that opens down, rather than up would be better as it makes a nice perch when open. Its hard on a pigeons feet to try to perch on a cage side like that. You could however, put a 1X1 inch board across the front of the opening on the outside. Screw it on from the inside, or tape it on with duct tape if you aren't handy. That way he can jump up there on his way out and have a little perch. I added a perch like that onto a dog crate for my house pigeon Scooter. Nice size though.

He doesn't need to bathe with a broken wing. He wouldn't be able to flap and splash, so how could he bathe? Leave the wrap on the wing until it is time to take it off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Meant to add, you won't want to put wood chips in the cage once he starts flapping his wings. They will be all over the house. Newspapers, then a layer of paper towels is good for the cage bottom. I do that and just change the paper towels daily. You can always add a shelf or something to perch on later on.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey guys ??
On Wednesday the bandage will be on three weeks, is it too soon to take it off? Also has anyone had to do physio with a pigeon before? Have you got any tips or links?
I'd greatly appreciate them as I can't find much myself online.
Thanks in advance ??


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

@jay3 I took your advice and lost the wood chips I was constantly hoovering ? I've also got him a perch which he loves and never gets off ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Claire, I would take it off. I didn't leave it on that long with my pigeon that had a broken wing, because they can freeze that way. Remove the bandage and just see what he can do. See if he can extend it by himself first. For a perch they prefer something flat like a brick or a shelf or something.
Good luck.................let us know how it looks.


----------



## Claire K (Sep 8, 2017)

I've literally just taken off his bandage and popped him back into his cage. The wing seems to be set into position. He's just standing in the corner cleaning himself. I haven't noticed any movement yet. I'm just gonna keep an eye on him for the next few hours. My nerves are gone ?


----------



## SnowflakeDove (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Claire, I'm just wondering how Pidge is doing? Mind to give an update? So cool how you rescued him  Did he warm up to you? Right now I have an injured Pigeon which seems to hate me... but he's cute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is a feral, it would be pretty normal for him to hate you, as he would be viewing you as a predator.


----------

